# 14.1 lb jig fish pic's



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

Ryan buddie and myself where prefishing the detroit river and michigan waters of lake erie for the masters walleye circuit. The weather as you all know was not real good this weekend and called today due to no water in marina from the 45 mph gails. Due to weather predictions did more fishing in the river and it was a blast I love the detroit river thursday I wanted to make a differant slide at the end of the day in the trenton channel and had a flurry of fish and the last one boated was a dandy it tipped the scales at 14.1 pound and 32 inches long. Ryan did a great hook set we didnt think it was that big untill I set the net down and we where both speechless what a slob. This was Ryans personal best and biggest fish I have had in my boat and to make it better on a jig! Great job Ryan! Good luck! Mike Knippenberg



























I got a few pics of my new boat and figure I would post them here too.



























If any body is fishing michigan waters feel free to ask we did pulled good fish on the lake and the river. good luck Mike Knippenberg


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Great fish guys, way to go!! A Pig on a Jig!!!


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

awesome fish guys...happy for ya! Hey, I got a question....any open seats? lol


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Great fish guys!!

I saw the picture Thursday evening and I'm still in awe.

Congrats


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

congrats on that slob!!! musta been awesome catching on a jig! way to go!!


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

Awsome pics,that is my dream boat!! What were you guys using on your jigs?


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice Fish!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

That is one heck of a fish! I would trade all the fish I have ever caught trolling for a jig fish like that! Great job Ryan! Sorry to hear about the weather taking the last day away from you guys. I know you guys would have put a big bag on the scales!

Mike nice boat!!!!!!!!!!!! That baby shines. Does it even touch the water when it runs?  The men in black part 2.  

John


----------



## Indian Summer (May 26, 2008)

What a hog. I can't get any friends to make the trip to the Detroit with me.... but pics like that help.


----------



## rizzman (Oct 25, 2007)

Great fish...beautiful boat but i think I would have got the bigger motor upgrade...LOL


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Great Fish...Congrats


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

Awesome fish and boat!

14lbs on a jig!!! Congratulations!


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Huge fish and beautiful boat. Jealous on both parts


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

That was the fish of a life time for me, that's for sure. And to catch it on a jig makes it just that much more enjoyable. If any of you guys have never been to the Detroit River, and like jigging, I highly recommend it this time of year. We also caught several other huge fish that week jigging. I think I had 4 fish over 29" last week, and several over 26". On Friday, we caught a prespawn 29" female, and it looked small in the boat after looking at that 32" 14lber on thursday. That fish had to be easily over 10lbs, but we released it quickly before weighing it. The first time in my life I have ever seen a 10+ that just seemed OK, lol.

Anyways, for the tourney on Saturday, we caught a real nice grade of fish, just couldn't get that one 29"+ kicker that we had been catching daily in the days leading up to the tourney, I guess that's how it goes. 

As for what we were using, a 3/8oz chartreuse and glow jig with a 4" Berkley Gulp pearl minnow (not tipped). When the water got a little murkier in on Saturday afternoon, we switched to a chart/shad minnow.

Congrats to Papascott and Jason for their great finish. Who ever said Lake Erie guys can't learn to fish a river in a week? Haha, jk

If anyone has any doubts on the Detroit River, check out the weights for one day, everyone was jigging: http://www.liveleaderboard.com/LeaderBoard/event_redirect.aspx?t=580&s=Team&c=MWC


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

Guess you are a Walleye Ninja! Nice boat!


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

That's a fish of a lifetime. Bet you will remenber the date for years to come.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice Slob!!! Way to go. the fish of a lifetime for sure


----------



## mxme788 (May 4, 2009)

Wow great Eye!!


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

congrats ryan and mike, man thats one heck of a nice walleye. who can top the erie guys? good luck all season. (BOB) who can top the Ohio guys!!!!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Good job guys, nice fish Ryan what a freagin horse and on a jig even better. :B the "teen" has spoken! 

Can't wait to get a ride in that boat it's the (.)(.)


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Good job guys like I said on FB you guys got the one that gets away. Keep it up. I was pissed to hear they cancelled day two because I knew you guys and Pappa and Jason would have made it interesting. Nice boat Nipps I wanna drive it. Talk to ya soon. Scott.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

WOW!! Now that's what you call a gator. Great job guys!


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

WOW! That could turn a troller into a jigger... New boat looks great too!


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

WOW!!Thanks for sharing and congrats. Gettin me pumped up.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a fantastic catch! Cannot begin to imagine what it is like to see one that size come to the baot and the feeling you get pror to it being in the net.
Congrats and thanks for sharing the pictures of both the fish and the new rig.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Fantastic fish...and boat!(You must be single?!)


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

That is one nice fish! Bet you guys were pumped. Really nice boat too! First time I've seen it.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Amazing fish, congratulations.

Amazing boat too!


----------



## Reel Naughty (Apr 8, 2007)

Great fish. That area can hold some real slobs. A 15.9 was pulled there earlier in the week. 

Nice boat as well.

JD


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Ryan Mike,

Are all of those pics of the same fish?

Different jackets, looks like maybe even different jigs?

Maybe just different photo opportunities during the day with the same pig fish?

Nice boat by the way, I'm very envious!


----------



## chartermax (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice fish!!!!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Beautiful fish! I'm sure you will be replaying that one for years to come.....


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Heck of a fish to hook onto.....espcially jiggin with a baitcaster!


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

Mike and Ryan
nice fish great way to break in the new boat but it looks much better in person and good job on the jigging. Where can I find out what the rest of the guys did? Paul


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

What a monster. It's awesome to know those fish live in Lake Erie. Seems Like The Detroit Has Some monsters that go there to spawn. Awesome job on the PB Ryan. Congrats Jason and Scott for your awesome finish and to all the ogf guys that fished the MWC. What an AWESOME Boat Mike.


----------



## OSD (Sep 18, 2010)

nice work guys!


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

Thanks guys! The pictures came from a photo shoot on thursday the day we got it. we just took of some layers of clothes. The fish was caught on a pearl white berkley gulp minnow and glow chart. 3/8 jig. the one ryan is holding. The picture with me was my one rod I happen to grab that had a finess minnow on it. 

congrates to Papascott and jason on there great finish and every one else that fished it was tough. 

Uncle paul there on the live leader board and thanks for taking that prop up.
http://www.liveleaderboard.com/LeaderBoard/event_redirect.aspx?t=580&s=Team&c=MWC 

No I am not single I have a awesome wife jen

Mike Knippenberg


----------



## RBud1080 (May 14, 2007)

Lundy said:


> Ryan Mike,
> 
> Are all of those pics of the same fish?
> 
> ...


All pics are of the same fish. On thursday before the tourney, the MWC does a photoshoot with anyone who brings a nice fish in. So we brought that fish in and they came out with us and took some pics. We tried a few different looks to try to get the best pic. The jig in the 2nd pic was the actual jig that caught the "fish"


----------



## ReelTimeWes (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow what a pig! Congrats on the fish and the new boat. I bet that sled will scoot with that 300 hanging on the back!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

beautiful boat and what a fish :B !! 

congrats on both!


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

Congrats on the fish and beautiful boat!!!!!!!!!!! :G


----------



## Habitual Eyer (May 22, 2006)

Quick question.
How hard is the Detroit river to navigate? Sand bars, shallow spots so much that you really have to pay attention to map, or is it fairly wide open, constant depth through-out? My brother lives on the Island (Grosse Isle) where the Detroit dumps into Erie. Always thought of heading up and fishing it. Often wondered just how well you have to know it to stay out of trouble.
Is there esentially one section that gets the most fishing attention??

Thanks for the insight !!


----------



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

wow what a slob!!! congrats - nice way to break that new ride in


----------



## KBUD (May 2, 2006)

Nice job bro! Can't wait to see it hanging on the wall. Sweet boat Mike! I wanna go fishing on it with you guys.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Habitual Eyer said:


> Quick question.
> How hard is the Detroit river to navigate? Sand bars, shallow spots so much that you really have to pay attention to map, or is it fairly wide open, constant depth through-out? My brother lives on the Island (Grosse Isle) where the Detroit dumps into Erie. Always thought of heading up and fishing it. Often wondered just how well you have to know it to stay out of trouble.
> Is there esentially one section that gets the most fishing attention??
> 
> Thanks for the insight !!


Habitual Eyer,

Most of the river is 20-30 ft deep up to 40' or more in spots. The lower part of the river on the Am side is the most popular area to fish (Trenton Channel) especially early season by the twin stacks (candy canes). Fish feed on the shallow flats near the water discharge there on their journey either upriver or downriver (they do both) to spawn. There are lots of other areas that produce fish on both the CN and AM sides. Most of this depends on current flow and the clarity of the water that flows out of Lake St Claire. As far as navigation the lower river below Grosse island has some tricky areas especially as you get closer to the lake and any areas near island points can be shallow. A good GPS chip and/or a good paper map should keep you out of trouble. 

Its truely an awesome fishery for a short period of time in the spring.

Mike and Ryan,

Thats a beautiful fish! How come they never come on tourney day lol!

Tim


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Awesome fish. I would expect no less from the 2010 MWC Team of the Year.

Nice boat, Mike. Can't wait to flog it.


----------



## BROTHER B (Apr 23, 2007)

Gees mike! nice pig! I saw someone else post nice fish to break in the boat with. Now I'm really sick that I haven't got out yet. Thanks for the photos. Now I'll never get to sleep this week! One more question.....What are your numbers!


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Guys that is really a hawg. Great job on a jig.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Sick boat.....and the fish is cool too.


----------



## JonathanShoemaker (Dec 11, 2007)

Mike and Ryan are both extremely talented fishermen, and I'm lucky to be able to hang with both of them. It's really not fair that Mike gets to have one of the hottest boats on the water and one of the hottest wives on land. Must be a Ranger thing because Kopfs wife is hot too.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Wow ! Amazing Fish !


----------



## buck.eyehunter (May 27, 2007)

Wow thanks for all the kind words! Jonathan my wife is the best in everyway I feel more lucky everyday to be married to her. 
The boat is alright too. I think it is awesome to pick out all the colors and options to make it your own. The motor is crazy power the yamaha I had never had a hicup and sold me on fourstoke power, the new mercury verado with digital shift and power steering is really nice and the power it produces is off the charts. I hit 62 mph after break in and it handled the waves so far better than any boat I have ridden in but, I have not been out in the nasty stuff yet though. 

Tim nailed the detroit river jiggin thing if you like jiggin for eyes with a chance of a fish of a life time read up and go it is awesome. 
Thanks again guys Mike Knippenberg


----------



## Kingfish_1968 (Mar 11, 2009)

Congrats! Can't wait for this weather to stabilize!


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow, Nice Fish.. Hope that one went on the wall.. Sounds like you guys had a killer day on the lake.


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

wow its that time of year


----------



## Eugene (Jun 23, 2004)

Yikes! What a beast.


----------

